
'Gods of the Upper Air' Traces the Birth of Cultural Anthropology - benbreen
https://www.npr.org/2019/08/05/748128240/gods-of-the-upper-air-traces-the-birth-of-cultural-anthropology
======
tr3ndyBEAR
"At the time, any right-thinking American took many of the basic ideas the
Nazis espoused as natural and well proven, even if they weren't accompanied by
a swastika. The Germans had spent the 1930s not so much inventing a race-
obsessed, overweening state as catching up with one."

It's really telling when you realize how much America had an influence on
Nazism.

Hitler himself praised the US racial quotas at the time

~~~
tr3ndyBEAR
Not to mention that we had been doing forced sterilization way before the
Nazis got to it

~~~
petermcneeley
Oh it's origins are certainly German.
[https://youtu.be/a2C90l7YlT8](https://youtu.be/a2C90l7YlT8)

